# Anyone have problems with honey mustard?



## suffering (Sep 16, 2005)

Tonight I'm having some bad D. I went to Wendy's for lunch, and had a grilled chicken sandwich (with honey mustard sauce) and some chicken nuggets (with barbecue sauce). I am very suspicious of that honey mustard sauce. Does that cause problems for anyone?


----------



## 14646 (Aug 23, 2006)

I've been keeping a food journal for 2 1/2 weeks. It's possible honey mustard might cause me a bit of gas. There's only one way to really know- experiment. Try it out a few days when you've eaten really bland food that you know doesn't give you any problems. See what happens.


----------



## 13805 (Sep 8, 2006)

you know....now that you mention it, one of my worst days came after a couple days where I had just opened up a jar of honey mustard.i ate it for about three days and then it hit me. could be a possibility....i'm starting a food journal too


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

The fat in the chicken nuggets could also be a source of problems. Can you normally eat deep fat fried things? Many IBSers can't eat anything fried like that.Some of these sauces may have fructose from the honey or high fructose corn syrup so they don't have to use as much honey. Fructose can be a problem, but I don't know if there is enough on one sandwich to be problematic. Does regular honey bother you? I can't see where the honey in a honey mustard would be more problematic than honey on its own. BBQ sauces also often have corn syrup in them as well.


----------



## suffering (Sep 16, 2005)

Well it looks like it was the chicken nuggets. I got them again yesterday (and only got nuggets) and had problems last night. Or maybe it was the barbecue sauce? I guess I'll need to do one more test to find out.


----------

